# Peter Rabbit Knitting Pattern



## Jo Donnachie (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi all,

I am looking for a Peter Rabbit pattern. The finished rabbit is about 18 inchs tall. He is wearing a jacket with 5 buttons & has long floppy ears. I think it may be an Alan Dart pattern but it is out of copyright. Any help gratefully accept.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Jo Donnachie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking for a Peter Rabbit pattern. The finished rabbit is about 18 inchs tall. He is wearing a jacket with 5 buttons & has long floppy ears. I think it may be an Alan Dart pattern but it is out of copyright. Any help gratefully accept.


Sounds like a fun item to work on! Good Luck in getting the pattern!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

There is a pattern on Ravelry. I don't know how to copy and paste on my cell phone so just type in peter rabbit doll. I didn't do a better searchbut it might get you started.


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

Jo Donnachie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking for a Peter Rabbit pattern. The finished rabbit is about 18 inchs tall. He is wearing a jacket with 5 buttons & has long floppy ears. I think it may be an Alan Dart pattern but it is out of copyright. Any help gratefully accept.


Did you google it? I just did and there are several genuine Beatrix Potter patterns on ebay at present. Also some others. The Alan Dart one gives details only, no instructions.

Madkiwi


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

here is the pattern

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/peter-rabbit-2


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

I found these on ebay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ALAN-DART-BEATRIX-POTTER-JEMIMA-PUDDLEDUCK-PETER-RABBIT-JEREMY-FISHER-PATTERNS-/331015326634?pt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&hash=item4d120d0baa

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BROOM-MATE-RABBIT-KNITTING-PATTERN-BY-ALAN-DART-/321203253908?pt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&hash=item4ac934b294


----------



## goodweh (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a peter rabbit bride and groom, not sure if they are alan dart patterns but they sure look like it.. would be happy to share!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> here is the pattern
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/peter-rabbit-2


I must be being very dense because I see all the information about the pattern but I don't see any place to down load the pattern itself. May I ask what I am not seeing?
Thank you!
marilyn


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> here is the pattern
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/peter-rabbit-2





Marilyn K. said:


> I must be being very dense because I see all the information about the pattern but I don't see any place to down load the pattern itself. May I ask what I am not seeing?
> Thank you!
> marilyn


At the top of the page it tells you what books the pattern is in.
Beatrix Potter Nursery Collection, Peter Rabbit
Woman's Weekly, September 27, 1994


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I have the pattern.


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

Jo Donnachie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking for a Peter Rabbit pattern. The finished rabbit is about 18 inchs tall. He is wearing a jacket with 5 buttons & has long floppy ears. I think it may be an Alan Dart pattern but it is out of copyright. Any help gratefully accept.


this is gorgeous http://www.ebay.com/itm/KNITTING-PATTERN-No-5066-Instructions-to-Make-Peter-Rabbit-Toy-/300909281156?pt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&hash=item460f973f84


----------



## Ann Cowdrey (Sep 8, 2013)

I have The Alan Dart one and a number of other characters.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Ann Cowdrey said:


> I have The Alan Dart one and a number of other characters.


It is the Alan Dart one that I am looking for but when I go to the Ravelrysite, all I get are the supply requirements. I see nowhere to hit a site to go to for the pattern. I know there is a paid site, but even that shows no place to actually order it.


----------



## Ann Cowdrey (Sep 8, 2013)

If you pm me your email address i'll send it to you.


----------



## HannahGray (Apr 21, 2015)

I am desperate to knit the Peter Rabbit and Jemima Puddleduck patterns. Does anyone know where I could possibly find them?


----------



## L.i.n.d.a. (Oct 27, 2017)

Hello Ann,
Is there any chance you could email me the Peter Dart Peter Rabbit pattern, please.
I have a friend who is desparate to get Peter for her grandson.
Thank you so much.

[email protected]

Kind Regards,
Linda


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

The pattern is now out of print though you can often find it on eBay.
It's not cheap and value will only increase 

You also need to remove your email address from your post.
This is a public forum and it's not safe.


----------



## L.i.n.d.a. (Oct 27, 2017)

Thank you.
I've tried but can't make it disappear.
Do you know how ?


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

You can edit your post within the first hour.
After that you need to contact admin to do it for you.

Click on the words "contact us" at the bottom of the page.


----------



## CharlotteOoo (Nov 19, 2017)

Ann Cowdrey said:


> If you pm me your email address i'll send it to you.


Hi, is it possible for you to email me the pattern for Peter Rabbit. I have started making it and lost the pattern  trying to make it for a friends birthday.

Charlotte


----------



## jacquiej90 (Mar 17, 2018)

Hi do u have the Alan dart peter rabbit pattern please 
[email protected]


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

Jo Donnachie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking for a Peter Rabbit pattern. The finished rabbit is about 18 inchs tall. He is wearing a jacket with 5 buttons & has long floppy ears. I think it may be an Alan Dart pattern but it is out of copyright. Any help gratefully accept.


Have sent you a private message


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

This pattern is still under copyright. Please respect that and don't send copies.


----------



## Partyanimal (Apr 1, 2018)

Hi did you ever find the patterns?

Thanks


----------



## Partyanimal (Apr 1, 2018)

Hi did you ever find the peter rabbit pattern


----------



## Partyanimal (Apr 1, 2018)

That's me sorted.... you are all wonderful. 
;-)


----------



## lorraine greene (Dec 11, 2016)

Would it be possible for you to send me a copy of your peter rabbit pattern my e mail address is [email protected]


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

StellasKnits said:


> This pattern is still under copyright. Please respect that and don't send copies.


That's what I was going to say....

It is sometimes available on eBay, or from buying a book


----------

